# مجله بسيطه بمناسبه عيد الصليب



## nonaa (17 مارس 2009)

عدد غير عادى بمناسبه عيد الصليب​
ايه العدد

حاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح






موضوع العدد:
هو 
رموز الصليب فى  العهد القديم:
فى نقاط بسيطه جدا بعيداااااااا عن الشرح المطول رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم
+حطب محرقه ابينا اسحق
+عندما بارك ابينا يعقوب (افرايم ومنسى )ابنى يوسف وضه يدة عليهم متقاطعتين على شكل صليب
+موسى ورفع يدة على شكل الصليب فى حربه مع عماليق 
+ الاعشاب التى وضعها موسى فى عين (مرة)
+سيخى خروف الفصح المتقاطعين على شكل الصليب
+شريعه التطهير للابرص بالخشبه التى تغمس فى دم العصفور وترش على الشخص المتطر من البرص 
+المذبح فى العهد اقديم رمز للصليب
+الحيه النحاسيه
+المحله "فكان ترتيب اسباط اسرائيل على شكل صليب حول الذبح
كل ثلاثه اسباط من جهه فيمثلون علامه الصليب والمذبح فى الوسط........

عيد الصليب يوم 10 برمهات من كل عام وتحتفل الكنيسه باكتشاف خشبه الصليب المقدسه
على يد الملكه هيلانه وكل عام الجميع بخيرررررر​


دا موضوع صغير يا ريت الكل يشارك فى مجله عيد الصليب
الموضوع مفتوح للجميع للمشاركه بترنيمه مثلا او كلمه للاباء عن الصليب

فى انتظاااااار الجديد يتبع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا نونا 

ميررررررسى كتير على المجله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك

متابعـ.......​


----------



## nonaa (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا ماااااااااان على مرورك
لكن مش كفايه بصراحه
فين بصمه كوكو مان فى المجله فى انتظااااااااااااااااااارك يا مان


----------



## nonaa (17 مارس 2009)

حكايه مشهورة جدااااااااااااااااااا قالها ابينا المتنيح /بيشوى كامل 
عن كلمه امسك الخشبه ............... حد يعرف الحكايه 
لو حد عارفها يكتبها وياخد بركه الصليب 

فى انتظار الحكايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

بعض أقوال أبونا القمص بيشوي كامل عن الصليب

* إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى  قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية،  وصليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومته..
 * ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب  صليبا معينا.. ولكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، وأنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل  أن تستخدمني أنت فيه..
 * ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك  مصلوبا وقلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع  اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموع..
 * ربى يسوع.. أعنى أن  احمل صليبي بقوة وشجاعة وحب للحق وتمثلا بك وبفرح وسعادة للشهادة لك في عالم  مخادع.. 
 
​


----------



## nonaa (17 مارس 2009)

ايوة كدة 
تسلم ايدك يا ماااااااااااان
ويا ريت الكل يشارك فى المجله​


----------



## boja (18 مارس 2009)

*
بمناسبة عيد الصليب نذكر:
أول علاقة لنا بالصليب هي في المعمودية حيث صُلب إنسانا العتيق حتى لا نستعبد بعد للخطية، والصليب قد حملته الكنيسة في حركة الاستشهاد والجميل في هذا الصليب أن الكنيسة حملته بفرح وصبر.
تحول الصليب في حياة الكنيسة إلى شهوة وتحولت السجون إلى معابد، ومن مجالات حمل الصليب هو الباب الضيق فيه يضيق الإنسان على نفسه من اجل الرب، يبعد عن العالم وكل شهواته
وممكن أن يدخل في مجال الصليب صليب التعب، التعب من اجل الخدمة والمسيحية لا يمكن أن نفصلها عن الصليب إطلاقا، والسيد المسيح صارحنا بهذا الأمر "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق" ونحن نفرح بالصليب ونرى فيه قوتنا "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله" 
ونحن نعيد بعيد الصليب مرتين يوم 10 برمهات وهو يوم واحد لأنه يأتي وسط الصوم الكبير، ويوم 17 توت وهو 3 أيام وهم أيام فرح ليس فيهم صوم انقطاعي

منقول عن كتاب كلمة منفعة 
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​


----------



## boja (18 مارس 2009)

*طقس عيد الصليب شعانيني 3 أيام 

+ تقرأ فصول عيد الصليب في الثلاثة ايام العيد حتى ايام الآحاد

+ يقال تى شورى والهيتنيات وفاى إيتاف إنف الخاصة بعيد الصليب كما تقال القسمة السريانية

+ يعامل عيد الصليب معاملة الأعياد السيدية .*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

اكتشاف الصليب المقدس 

بعد صلب المسيح وقيامته قام اليهود المتعصبون بردم قبر المخلص ودفن الصلبان الثلاثة لإخفاء معالمه نظراًَ للمعجزات التي كانت تحدث بجوار القبر. فاختفى اثر الصليب مذ ذاك ولمدة تناهز قرنين من الزمان. وفي مطلع القرن الرابع ظهر الصليب في السماء لقسطنطين الكبير (القائد الروماني) في حربه ضد عدوه مكسنسيوس قبل المعركة، محاطاً بهذه الكلمات باحرف بارزة من النور: "بهذه العلامة تغلب" فجعل راية تخفق على كل راية وعَلَم، وخاض المعركة وانتصر على عدوه، فآمن بالمسيح هو وجنوده. ولما اصبح قسطنطين امبراطوراً على اوروبا بعث الكنيسة من ظلمة الدياميس، وامر بهدم معابد الاصنام وشيد مكانها الكنائس. بعدها نذرت امه القديسة هيلانة ان تذهب الى اورشليم لنوال بركة الاراضي المقدسة، بالقرب من جبل الجلجلة. فامرت بتنقيب المكان، وتم العثور على 3 صلبان خشبية، ولما لم يستطيعوا تمييز صليب الرب، اقترح القديس كيرلس بطريرك اورشليم بان يختبروا فاعلية الصليب، ولأجل ذلك احضروا ميتاً ووضوعوا عليه احد الصلبان فلم يحدث شيء وعند الصليب الاخير قام الميت ومجد الله، وبذلك توصلوا الى معرفة الصليب الحقيقي للسيد المسيح.
اما قصة شعلى النار التي نوقدها في عيد الصليب (في بلاد المشرق) فاصلها: ان كانت فِرقَ الجنود المكلفة بالبحث عن الصليب قد اتفقت على اشارة وهي اضرام النار في حال وجَدَت إحداها عود الصليب. وهكذا اضاءت المدينة كلها بوميض الشعلات ساعة ايجاد عود الصليب، وكان ذلك اليوم هو الرابع عشر من ايلول، ولهذا السبب فغننا نحتفل بعيد الصليب بنفس هذا اليوم. كما امر الملك قسطنطين ببناء كنيسة في نفس موضع الصليب على جبل الجلجلة، وسميت بكنيسة القيامة، (وتسمى باللغات الغربية بأسم كنيسة القبر ايضاً) وهي لا تزال موجودة الى يومنا هذا. (وقد عمل احتفال التدشين لمدة يومين متتاليين في 13 و 14 ايلول سنة 335 في نفس ايام اكتشاف الصليب).
و يذكر ان جمعاً غفيراً من الرهبان قد حضر حفل التدشين هذا، قادمين من بين بلاد ما بين النهرين ومن سوريا ومصر واقاليم اخرى، ومابين 40 الى 50 اسقفاً. لابل ان هناك من ذهب الى القول بان حضور الاحتفال كان غلزامياً والتخلف عنه كان بمثابة خطيئة جسيمة...). اما في (ق7) فقد حدث وان دخلت جيوش كسرى ملك الفرس الى اورشليم ظافراً، وتم أسر الالوف من المسيحيين وفي مقدمتهم البطريرك زكريا، واضرمت النار في كنيسة القيامة والكنائس الاخرى بتحريض من اليهود القاطنين في اورشليم، ونجا الصليب المكرم من النار بهمّة المؤمن يزدين، لكنهم اخذوه غنيمة مع جملة ما اخذوا من اموال وذهب ونفائس الى الخزانة الملكية. وبقي الصليب في بلاد فارس حوالي 14 سنة. ولما انتصر هرقل الملك اليوناني على الفرس، تمكن من استرداد ذخيرة عود الصليب ايضاص وكان ذلك سنة 628. فاتى الى القسطنطينية التي خرجت بكل ما فيها الى استقباله بالمصابيح وتراتيل النصر والابتهاج ثم اعيد الصليب الى اورشليم من جديد. ومنذ ذلك الحين بقي الصليب في اورشليم. فيما تقب من زمن، فان الملوك والامراء والمؤمنين المسيحيين بعد ذلك بداوا يطلبون قطعاً من الصليب للاحتفاظ بها كبركة لهم و لبيوتهم وممالكهم. وهكذا لم يتبقَ في يومنا هذا من خشبة عود الصليب الاصلية الا قطعتان، الاولى لا تزال في اورشليم، والثانية في كنيسة الصليب المقدس في روما.

شكراااااااااا نونا

الموضوع رائع جداااااااااا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## nonaa (19 مارس 2009)

ميرسى boja على الاضافه الهايله​المجله اتشرفت بقلم حضرتك​


----------



## nonaa (19 مارس 2009)

يا سلام يا كليمو هو دا الكلام​رئيس تحرير صدقنى يا باشا​


----------

